# Netzwerk Kontrolle: Überwachung und Protokollierung der Internetverbingung...



## surffix (20. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Bei meinem Dad in der Firma ist geplant das Netzwerk, mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Der Server läuft auf Windows 2000 Advanced Server. 
Es dürfte ja kein Problem sein, die ganzen Rechner darüber ins Internet zu verbinden, wenn der Server online ist.

Gibt es dazu ein tutorial?
(ohne Ruter oder so)

Des weiteren würden wir das surf verhalten der mitarbeiter gerne kontrollieren.

Also auf jedenfall soll aufgezeichnet werden, welcher Benutzer auf welche Internet Seiten geht. Kann man irgendwie Pornoseiten sperren?

Bitte antwortet!
Gruß

Alex


----------



## Christoph (20. Januar 2003)

1.) Es heisst Router
2.) Natürlich =>http://www.websense.com/


----------



## eViLaSh (20. Januar 2003)

wobei man solch eine kontrolle schon als eingriff in die privatssphäre nennen kann.


----------



## surffix (20. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Also was kostet so ein Router?

Die rechner sind bisher alle über BNC vernetzt! Gibt es einen Router auch für BNC?

Gruß Alex


----------



## surffix (20. Januar 2003)

Ach ich habe mir gerade mal dieses Websense angeschaut.

Also mein Vater besitzt eine recht kleine irma von ca. 15 Mitarbeitern. Es sollte ein Programm sein, was billiger ist und keine jährliche kosten Verursacht.

Gibt es da was günstigeres?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Januar 2003)

Mein Router kostet 0,- Euro.

kann auf jedem guten Uni FTP 
gefunden und runtergeladen werden.



---> http://www.linuxiso.org
---> + einige Zeit einarbeitung
---> + alten 486 auf ebay ersteigern
---> = Router für 15 Clients und mehr


----------



## surffix (20. Januar 2003)

Noch ein Problem...

Der Server bei uns im Büro läuft auf Windows Advanced Server.
Dort werden alle Daten gespeichert, die jeh erstellt worden sind. Dieser sollte eigentlich auch als Inernetverbindnung dienen.

Wäre das kostenlos mit dem Windows PC zu realiesieren?
gruß

Alex


----------

